# My shop and Miser



## drallen (Jan 11, 2011)

Here are pictures of my inside shop and Miser. I also have an outside shop, but it is unheated.(pictures later)
The Miser isn`t currently running as it needs some re-work.
I hope the pictures work. This is my first try.
 David


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks nice and warm David...wish mine was inside but it is it the garage with only minimal heat. The Miser looks good too, hope you get it running soon.

Bill


----------



## drallen (Jan 11, 2011)

Here is a better picture of the shop
David


----------



## Orrin (Jan 11, 2011)

The miser is a beauty, David. Good job!

Are the columns between the warm and cold plates made of brass or bronze? If so, they will create a thermal "short circuit" between them. They should be of a poor conductor of heat as specified in the plans.

Orrin


----------



## Orrin (Jan 12, 2011)

David, the first thing you should do is get more Delrin and make new posts. 

To ensure a good seal between the Plexiglas ring and the plates is to take some spark plug boot silicone grease and coat the edges of the ring with it at time of assembly.

You will need to eliminate all friction. If you've not done it, already, loosen the bottom plate to eliminate all compression and then spin the flywheel. It should coast freely for many revolutions. If it doesn't, find the problem and fix it. 

Best regards,

Orrin


----------



## drallen (Jan 14, 2011)

I ordered more delrin from Online Metals yesterday
David


----------

